# How long do I let meat sit before smoking.



## basher (Dec 10, 2015)

Hi guys, I've been looking everywhere and can't seem to find a good answer to my question.  My brother and I got a couple deer this year and decided to do it all ourselves.  I made about 70 pounds of fresh sausage and I did one batch with cure to put in the smoker can I put it in right away or do I need to let it cure awhile? Thanks gonna be my first cold smoke with the amnps can't wait.


----------



## mowin (Dec 11, 2015)

I know the Summer Sausage kits say to let it cure overnight.  I'm sure someone with more experience will chime in shortly.


----------



## basher (Dec 11, 2015)

Ya I read that somewhere along the way then I read of guys letting it sit for a few days think I'll just do over night.


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 11, 2015)

i let it sit over night, but if you don't i would smoke it at a higher temp and get it to 145 under 4 hours to prevent meat from going bad.


----------



## driedstick (Dec 11, 2015)

You can mix, stuff, smoke all in the same day no problem....BUT,,,, To get the flavors to "come together" I will either mix and stuff the night before and smoke the next day ,,,,, or just mix night before, then next day stuff and smoke  All these scenarios are fine,, Just make sure you have the right amount of cure for a low smoke
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Congrats on getting the deer!! 

Good luck and let us know how it goes

A full smoker is a happy smoker 

DS


----------



## basher (Dec 11, 2015)




----------



## basher (Dec 11, 2015)

I take it that didn't work


----------



## basher (Dec 11, 2015)

14498589472332082216550.jpg



__ basher
__ Dec 11, 2015


----------



## driedstick (Dec 11, 2015)

basher said:


> 14498589472332082216550.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There ya go!! now that is what I'm talking about!! That looks great so far,, recipe??


----------



## basher (Dec 11, 2015)

http://www.lets-make-sausage.com/venison-sausage-recipes.html 

This is the recipy I used it was good in the pan I added some extra pepper and didn't have any accent witch would probably boost the flavour some


----------



## driedstick (Dec 11, 2015)

basher said:


> http://www.lets-make-sausage.com/venison-sausage-recipes.html
> 
> This is the recipy I used it was good in the pan I added some extra pepper and didn't have any accent witch would probably boost the flavour some


I think you did well,, I have never used accent,, but yep extra pepper flakes are always a good deal

Cant wait for the money shot.

Good Job 

DS


----------



## basher (Dec 11, 2015)

1449890903601-1551232533.jpg



__ basher
__ Dec 11, 2015






Got a bit of shrivel I think it must have been the temp swings went up to 180 once on the maverick. We finally got some snow today so I had a tub of water and snow ready beside the smoker for the bath that was nice.


----------



## basher (Dec 12, 2015)

Casing is a bit tough and the meat is a little mushy thinking we didn't get it stuffed quite tight enough. 4 hours with the amnps was a bit much to will probably just do 2 hours on the next batch.


----------

